# CLOSER...Binky day 147 and Angel 145..... Binky kidded,pics!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...the other thread was getting a bit long so I started a new one with closer due days.....Angel very well could have settled ith the breeding on the 21st of October..she was bred the 17th as well. If so she'd be on day 147 or day 142. Heres a few pics from tonite, she has dropped and her ligs are soft but not totally gone....I don't see much change in her udder either 




























Hoping theres twins in there!

Binky hits 145 tomorrow, Friday...last year her udder didn't fill til the day she delivered....hoping for at least :girl: :boy: 


















PHOTO BUCKET is acting funny...sorry about the sizes


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 144 and Angel ??????*

Heres to some healthy happy kids and moms. :cheers:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 144 and Angel ??????*

Thanks Ashley! I think I will be needing a few :cheers: before this is over!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 144 and Angel ??????*

wow yah angel has dropped. Babies soon! :leap: :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 144 and Angel ??????*

babies.....coming :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

I do believe Binky will show me what she's hiding in the next day or so.......no change with Angel, but Binky's udder is doubled...not full yet. I like it better thistime around because this is her second freshening with me, so I know EXACTLY how she acts before the big event.

As I said previously, I think Angel DID settle with the 2nd breeding as she's definately not acting like a doe on her 148th day! She'll likely be a 145 on Sunday..ligaments are still soft but there..Binky's are there as well...just that udder has grown before my eyes!

I made sure I had the bigger memory card in my camera as well as an extra set of charged batteries.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

Pics from tonite.....Binky's filling that udder fast!










Angel....no change.










And because I'm sure that you all are tired of looking at the "business end"......some purty girl face pics.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

That udder sure is growing! :dance: :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

I can hope that she'll be going tomorrow....right?
Last year her udder went from grapefruit size at 10 am to volleyball size at around 4 30 pm.....I know to watch her teats as well...they get a pretty blush pink color when her udder is strutted. She's tight aross her front attachment, so she'll be filling out "behind".


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

I think so, but who knows with these crazy goats. Xcell did everything the same at the SAME times. Anna did everything different.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

yeah!!! Babies soon!!!! :leap: Yep, keep that camera charged Liz! We will need PLENTY of pics!!! :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

Binky will surely be delivering before the day is out...I HOPE! Udder is bigger and she's being different.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

:dance:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

Wow- her udder did fill fast! 
Babies soon! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

ALOT fuller now! Her teats are now visible in front of her hind legs. Still has a way to go though, not as full as she was last year...yet! She's happily munching on hay, laying out in the yard with the other, totally enjoying the sunshine.

Have all I need all ready to go, at least this time I won;t be needing puppy sweaters :wink: It's to be 52* today with a low in the 30's tonight :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

definitely filing ...and she does sound closer.....kids ...soon... :leap: 
pretty goats you have there....by the way.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

Thanks Pam! I'll see if she'll let me catch a pic now.....being a tad "touchy" today


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

New pics....udder ha filled a good bit since last night....she's been holding her tail cocked for over a week now and her ligs are lower.










10 minutes ago and last nite for comparison


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

Wow Liz - when she gets down to business on filling - she really gets down!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

Won't be too much longer now!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

She's secluded herself away from the rest....she's laying under their slide chewing her cud, so.....babies soon.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

Woo Hoo  Getting closer!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 145 and Angel ??????*

She's taking her time, resting and lazily nibbling hay. She has been sliding on her belly more often, I am thinking that she's having some light contractions. I haven't bothered her much as she is content to be left alone........I think it's going to be very late tonite or early in the morning.

Seems that when I have chance to be around them from start to finish.....it takes MUCH longer, I'm not :hair: yet because I know that she is a slow progresser....but when she gets down to business it goes super quick! I usually am at work during this stage so I have a shorter wait time, but being off I am in tune to those changes I don't normally get to see.

She'll get her dinner along with everyone else and will be put in her stall around dark so I can hear her over the moniter......hope that Angel goes on time as well....no waiting til 150!

Just in case anyone is curious...this is the sire to Binky's kid(s)

Heart Hand n Holler Maverick


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Nice beard on that boy! He's handsome. :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Babies yet?!? He he he. :girl: :girl: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Shes uncomfortable.....and has a spooky wide eyed stare when I turn on the light to check on her....but I think I am going to get absolutely no sleep as she's gonna have me checking every other hour! lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

*sigh* I thought for sure when I saw you were on that you were going to say you had kiddos!

Good luck. :coffee2: :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

She knows I'm off work tomorrow as well! Wierd how you THINK you know your does the WHAM they switch up on ya!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Good luck and join the cats when taking naps. 30 minute nap, check goat, 30 minute nape, check goat, 15 minute nap, check goat. You can sleep afterwards


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Liz,
I just wanted you to know that I just got an e-mail from Binky---the little brat says she's going to wait until you are ready for work on Mon. morning :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Ooooooo...that little witch! Boy Candy... I tell ya, there better be kids on the ground before 9 tomorrow night! Otherwise....guess who's calling off work?! :ROFL: I am so glad that my boss likes me! ( He enjoys the fudge and the cheese too!)

Last check for awhile, she has literally rearranged her bedding, and stood there angrily chewing her hay...really ripping it out of the rack like I p'd her off! I figure she's still having some contractions because she was really bringing that tail up over her back...ligs very low, and her tail head is protruding. Gonna get some sleep....maybe there'll be a birth when the church bells are ringing in the morning?


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

You can call me when they get there. For you and Binky & Angel, (really for the kid report) I'll gladly take a call in the middle of the night! BUT BINKY SOUNDED LIKE SHE REALLY WAS GONNA' MAKE YOU SUFFER--SHE JUST HATES THE LIGHT DISTURBING HER. :cheers: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Ooo Candy is asking for it. Just wait till your girls kid. :ROFL: :ROFL: Liz is going to be wishing :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: on you. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

She is sure driving you crazy isn't she........ :hug:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Who?? Me?? I'm such a dear little thing. I figure, since this seems to be a 'buck' year for most, I'll just join the crowd. It will make it easier when I have to give them all up. Besides, I can't help how Binky feels about this situation :shrug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

I don't know liz..... I think Candy and Binky planned this out. :scratch: :angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

oh goodness I was hoping to hear of babies by now. I like how Binky's udder looks this time around! real nice!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Wow, I expected some kids by now! Sorry, haven't had time to post lately, but I'm catching up this morning! Hope your girls give those kids up soon! I'm a little sleep deprived too, after waiting on Jada. :doh: :ZZZ:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Just tell yourself, they have to come out eventually. :greengrin: Hope they come for you soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

After being up every 2-3 hours and falling asleep at 6 I got up at 10 with the moniter imprinted on my cheek.....go up and she's down in the stall...very posty and a contraction... :leap: , let her out with the others and she's out walking around, went back to her stall had a couple contractions and wanted back out! :hair:

She's not distressed, but I will let you all know when they finally are here.....plz pray for a healthy delivery....iwth at least :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

WAHOO! Kids very soon!! :dance:

Praying for an easy delivery.

I will admit that I woke up at 3am and came on to check and see if she had kidded yet.  lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

ok - she is killing me - don't make me fly over there and squeeze you Binky!!!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Binky, Binky you're doin' fine
You're drivin' MOM crazy :GAAH: 
She's right at the line :hair:

Just keep goin' a little while
When she sees your kids
Again will she smile 

Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CLOSER...Binky day 146 and Angel ?? Binky early labor*

Welllllllllll...........She got down to business around 11:35 and finally gave me.... :girl: !!!

















Is this a moonspot? Totally different color, tan...not like the white she has on her.









O and I'm pretty sure she's polled.

It's been 2 1/2 hours, baby has eaten, up trying to bounce around, I bumped Binky and really cannot feel another kid, but her belly is still big and tight....she passed the sac with all the little red bumps on it but has not passed it all...I did try and see if there was another but can't get my whole hand in there, never felt anything "in the way" though. She's eating her hay and had 2 gallons molasses water, not contracting at all and not trying to push.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

OOOO the cuteness!!

I would say that's definetly a moonspot. she just darling


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS on the doeling!!!!!!!!!! :girl: Sounds like she does have a moonspot
:clap: :stars: :clap: :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

oooo......... She is ADORABLE!!!!! :leap: Yes, that looks like a moonspot to me!!! :leap: AND polled as well????? Sounds like Binky did an EXCELLENT job!!!!! :leap: :girl: Congrats! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh congrats!! wow only 1? crazy how that can be is she real big? 

:stars: :girl: :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Too CUTE!! Congrats on the baby :girl: !!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh congrats! She's so incredibly adorable! I guess I can forgive her for not having her on the 13th since she did such a good job for you. :wink:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!

Little Z1 weighs 4LBS 12 OZ!!!! I'm pretty sure this is the biggest of ALL my previous kiddo's.

Binky is still doing great though my goodness she really had me thinking there was more than 1 in there!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

wow - my single buckling did not weight that much - she is a big healthy girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mom is eating and drinking....her backside is very swollen and she is eliminating ok...what can I put on her to help with the swelling? I've heard that sugar will work on prolapses will it also work on tender cha cha's?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know about the sugar but we always give Arnica to does right after delivering. I put sugar on Lyla's bum after she prolapsed a little. . . gave her the Arnica and her cha-cha looks totally normal now! Homeopathics are really cheap too. . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow! Only one?!?! lol. Well at least it's a girl!

:stars: :girl: :stars:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! I think that is a moon spot... Nice lookin' Girl!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby :girl: !!!!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations!

Yaay!!! :stars: Oh, must be so fun to have one on the ground now. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:shocked: Only 1! Poor Binky! Pretty girl, though! Yes, it's a moonspot, I have a girl with spots like that, so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats on the little angel.......


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the doeling Liz!


----------

